# I need help to correct my frequency response



## alpenpoint (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello,

first, sorry for my bad english
I measure for some time with REW.

My Equipment you can see here:
www.bluray-disc.de/blulife/heimkino/alpenpoint

I measure with a Tascam US144MKII with a calibrated ECM 8000 and my HTPC.
The measurements are calibrated to 83db.

Here you can download my measurements:


www.share-online.biz/dl/9ANAY6GMF7GG

I use a Yamaha Amplifier AVR RX-V2067 and as DSP a Behringer DCX2496.
Can you give me some tips and explain me the various measurements. (phase, delay etc.)
How should I correct with the DCX?

Thank you, Alpi


----------



## alpenpoint (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

Nobody can help me?

What I see in this measurement?


https://picasaweb.google.com/Alpenp...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMOEy9ri-biueQ&feat=directlink

blue = phase left SUB
pink = phase right SUB
green = phase both SUB


and the SPL measurements

thank you


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can attach measurements and screenshots directly to your posts to save people having to go to hosting sites, use REW's Capture button (top left of the graph) to save the screenshots.

Explaining what everything means in a post is quite a lot to ask, but there are some helpful guides and articles that are worth working through. Try these:

http://www.hifizine.com/2011/06/bass-integration-guide-part-1/
http://redspade-audio.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/quickstart-guide-to-bass-measurements.html
http://www.realtraps.com/articles.htm


----------



## alpenpoint (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks for the guides, i will read this.

currently I am working with the RTA.
What are the correct settings for adjust EQing and Delay ?

mode
FFT lenght
.
.
.
.


thank you


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Use RTA 1/48th octave mode and FFT length 65536 for a high resolution view of the response. To see the overall shape of the response try RTA 1/6th octave or RTA 1/3rd octave.


----------



## alpenpoint (Apr 27, 2011)

A measurement with the two front speakers and two subwoofers.

The room is L-shaped
The room mode at 40Hz, I lowered with the DCX2496.
What do you mean about this measure?

 


The room:



thank you


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks pretty good, nice job on the 40Hz peak. Probably worth testing the effect of a lower crossover between subs and mains to see if it helps with the dip in the 70-100Hz region, which looks to be in the sub responses.


----------



## alpenpoint (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi thats my last measure:

15 to 250Hz

 


and the whole one 15 to 20kHz:

 

What du you say? My room is very difficult but i think its not so bad 

Alpi


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looking very good I would say :T


----------



## powertop (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,
my question is:
IS IT POSSIBLE TO EQUALIZER THE HIGH FREQUENCIES, with REW???..(from 1Khz to
20Khz)...or not!!!!!
Thanks
SIMONE


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

powertop said:


> Hello,
> my question is:
> IS IT POSSIBLE TO EQUALIZER THE HIGH FREQUENCIES, with REW???..(from 1Khz to
> 20Khz)...or not!!!!!
> ...



1. REW is a measuring program, not a Equalizer
2. It isn't advised to EQ between these frequencies.
3. If you were going t, best to use shelving filters, like treble control. I have used very small adjustments in theh high end + treble control.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Lots of people here have successfully equalized their main channels with outboard equalizers, including yours truly and tonyvdb. Here’s a great thread with not only a successful attempt, but also good advice on how to do things.

Spridle’s Experiment

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Lots of people here have successfully equalized their main channels with outboard equalizers, including yours truly and tonyvdb. Here’s a great thread with not only a successful attempt, but also good advice on how to do things.
> 
> Spridle’s Experiment
> 
> ...



Hi Wayne

So full range EQ is ok, i thought with high frequencies if you move slightly it changes?

Should shelving filters e.g. Treble Tone be used first or last?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Phillips,

Read through the linked thread and you'll see that full range EQ isn't much different than equalizing subwoofers. The main thing is to get an an improvement in sound quality, and that merely entails identifying the broader trends in response and addressing them. The broad problems in the main channels are typically audible anywhere in the greater listening area (i.e., a wider span than just the "sweet spot") and can be addressed (naturally) with broad filters, typically no tighter than ~1/3-octave or so. For instance, you can see on Page 2 of the thread that Spridle's filters were all between a bit less than 1/3-octave to 3/4-octave (4.0Q - 1.9Q). (Filters tighter than that are only used for subs, but even then typically not much less than 1/6 - 1/8-octave.) 

Re shelving filters, those are the same thing as the tone controls found in a receiver. You would only use them to raise or depress the entire upper or lower frequency range. My particular speakers needed a precisely-set high frequency shelving filter to lift everything above ~5 kHz.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey Phillips,
> 
> Read through the linked thread and you'll see that full range EQ isn't much different than equalizing subwoofers. The main thing is to get an an improvement in sound quality, and that merely entails identifying the broader trends in response and addressing them. The broad problems in the main channels are typically audible anywhere in the greater listening area (i.e., a wider span than just the "sweet spot") and can be addressed (naturally) with broad filters, typically no tighter than ~1/3-octave or so. For instance, you can see on Page 2 of the thread that Spridle's filters were all between a bit less than 1/3-octave to 3/4-octave (4.0Q - 1.9Q). (Filters tighter than that are only used for subs, but even then typically not much less than 1/6 - 1/8-octave.)
> 
> ...



Thanks Wayne, clearer.

How is that Z9 going?

Have you tried the 2 channel stereo settings e.g. "Straight PCM"?

Is it best to cut or boost at higher frequencies, i am trying to get a balance?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Phillips,

Moderate boosts or cuts are fine. I don’t just sit listen to music often, so I haven’t tried the PCM Straight setting. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

